# How long until they drop?



## finnedfish123 (Oct 26, 2011)

I have a pregnant guppy. She has been pregnant for 1 1/2 months - maybe a bit longer. I think she may drop soon, how can you be sure?

I have a platy who is quite young and has a gravid spot. She has a very tall dorsal fin and earlier I relised she was pushing that and her under fins in and out. Is this normal? She has given birth once before - about 3 months ago. How do I know when?

And if I was going to get mollies for a 60cmx30cmx30cm tank, would type and/or size would you suggest?:fish:


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

You tell by how fat they are. In my experience, the skinny guppys drop first (which is VERY confusing) Post pics. Sunburst platys are cool. http://www.google.com/imgres?q=sunb...tart=0&ndsp=25&ved=1t:429,r:3,s:0&tx=91&ty=49


----------



## finnedfish123 (Oct 26, 2011)

How do you do pics - i have tried before and nothing


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Upload them on another website first


----------



## finnedfish123 (Oct 26, 2011)

ok thank. the platy died


----------

